# Should process include soaking overnight in salt water before freezing



## a7736100

or should I brine when I'm ready to cook?


----------



## Karma Creek Farm

I soak my rabbits in salt water for up to 4 days. Three is most usual for me. The longer they rest the more tender. I didn't know this when I first started with them and we were so disappointed at how chewy and tough our fresh rabbits were! I just drain and refresh the water each day.


----------



## lklisk

a7736100 said:
			
		

> or should I brine when I'm ready to cook?


The rabbit books say not to soak them in water. I have soaked them in salt water while they rest in the fridg.  I have found out it does not make much deferenc if you put them in water or not. But they MUST rest in the refridg for at least 1 day. They will be tough if you do not let the meat rest first.  Same with home grown chickens.

I am haveing problems with my rabbits getting pregnant. They all had babbies in the spring. I have bred them over and over but no babbies  I am so diapionted...     Lisa


----------



## TheSheepGirl

We never soak ours and they come out pretty tender for rabbit. We let them sit for a while in the fridge before we eat them.

Rabbit is my favorite. I love how lean it tastes compared to chicken.

We let our home raised chicken rest before we eat it as well. Those old hens can be pretty tough, but our 8 week old cornish crosses are nice and tender.


----------

